# Double Herbicide Application???



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Non-residual herbicides, first cutting timing application.

Anyone hit their hayfields early and then maybe a month or so later to get weeds that come-in after the first application?

I'm thinking about doing this - this year, perhaps 24d followed later by Pasturegard.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

It's usually too sloppy for me to to do it before first cut. I have to do a pass after first cut and then one in the fall while putting the fields to bed. Honestly though, socking the fertilizer and lime to it and going to a four cut program has helped more than the split application. I only do the herbicide where I have horsenettle pop up from time to time and newer seedings .


----------

